# Should I get him checked - Dyspraxia???



## loopdido

Hi
My 5 year old son has been displaying worrying symptoms for some time, about a year ago I was suspecting autism of some kind. But then though I was over reacting.

Now I am a childminder and having spent more time with other children his age he really seems 'different'
If I list some of the things I find worrying - maybe someone can say yes it sounds like something to worry about or stop worrying he's totally normal.

Cannot sit still - fidgets all the time while sitting
Still makes a big mess at meal times, unable to control fork
throws tantrums, jumps up and down and cries at the slightest thing.
REpeats the same sentence over and over upto 8 times even if you have responded to him the first time.
Gets upset if another child doesn't want to play with him or do what he wants - thinking they are not his friend and don't like him.
Will not sleep without a light on
drawings are just scribble with only slight definition to them resembling a face etc.
he never rolled over as a baby and never crawled, but walked at 11 months
Cannot follow simple instructions
dresses self, but constantly puts trousers on backwards and shoes on wrong feet - despite being shown lots of times.
still quite clumsy, bumping into things, tripping over - constantly covered in bruises:dohh: 
SCreams and covers ears at loud sounds like car alarms, supermarket door alarms and hand dryers (is scared of public toilets due to this one)

Things that he does that do not fall into the dyspraxia symptom list

he will concentrate for ages playing computer games and do very well at them (constantly fidgeting as he goes of course)
He can make good models using small lego

am I being paranoid or should I get him checked?


----------



## Peanut78

If you as his mother feel something is not quite right, I think it is always worth getting checked. The one thing I have learned from our recent experiences is that regardless of what it may be; if your son does have something (which could be any number of things) early intervention makes a tremendous difference. 

In terms of dyspraxia our paediatric neurologist explained that dyspraxia is really a very broad label attributed to certain symptoms and actually not a "condition" itself per se. The spectrum of symptoms/ issues included in dyspraxia is vast from minor motor, coordination or speech issues to autistic tendencies. It is impossible to say based on the list you provide, your son would need to be assessed by a specialist - who may deem there are some issues which should be monitored, or possible addressed. 

Sorry I can't be of more help, maybe someone else can shed some more light :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

loopdido said:


> Hi
> My 5 year old son has been displaying worrying symptoms for some time, about a year ago I was suspecting autism of some kind. But then though I was over reacting.
> 
> Now I am a childminder and having spent more time with other children his age he really seems 'different'
> If I list some of the things I find worrying - maybe someone can say yes it sounds like something to worry about or stop worrying he's totally normal.
> 
> Cannot sit still - fidgets all the time while sitting
> Still makes a big mess at meal times, unable to control fork
> throws tantrums, jumps up and down and cries at the slightest thing.
> REpeats the same sentence over and over upto 8 times even if you have responded to him the first time.
> Gets upset if another child doesn't want to play with him or do what he wants - thinking they are not his friend and don't like him.
> Will not sleep without a light on
> drawings are just scribble with only slight definition to them resembling a face etc.
> he never rolled over as a baby and never crawled, but walked at 11 months
> Cannot follow simple instructions
> dresses self, but constantly puts trousers on backwards and shoes on wrong feet - despite being shown lots of times.
> still quite clumsy, bumping into things, tripping over - constantly covered in bruises:dohh:
> SCreams and covers ears at loud sounds like car alarms, supermarket door alarms and hand dryers (is scared of public toilets due to this one)
> 
> Things that he does that do not fall into the dyspraxia symptom list
> 
> he will concentrate for ages playing computer games and do very well at them (constantly fidgeting as he goes of course)
> He can make good models using small lego
> 
> am I being paranoid or should I get him checked?


Hmm, I wouldnt say dyspraxia but I would say it sounds like ADHD (Which contrary to belief does not always mean running about constantly)> My son has austism and ADHD and he fidgits LOADS but he is always tired to! He us also fab at lego and computer.

Is he at school and what have they said or noticed if anything?

I have to add, repeating the same sentence is like echolalia which my son has, often with autism. I would def not worry but definitely get checked out x


----------



## JaniceT

My niece is 10 with Dyspraxia. The most prominent signs of dyspraxia is clumsiness (bump into things) unable to draw or write well (motor skills), loud in everything they do. Your list is extensive but best you see a qualified person to diagnose your child because Dyspraxia normally occurs with other conditions. My Niece also exhibited Autism. ADHD just started rearing it's ugly head in the past couple of years. So though her life so far, different conditions tend to take turns being the main challenge or her.


----------



## bornthiswayxo

I have Dyspraxia. I am very clumsy at times, and I find it hard to write for longer periods of time.

Sounds more like ADHD to me, but like others have said, probably best to get it checked out. :)


----------

